# 001089 - EVAP Emission Control Sys: Incorrect Flow



## huan (Jul 18, 2003)

Hi 
Anyone can help with this error:
VAG-COM Version: Release 607.3-UD
Control Module Part Number: 1K0 907 115 A
Component and/or Version: 2.0l R4/4V TFSI G00 0060
Software Coding: 040300031C070160
Work Shop Code: WSC 01279
1 Fault Found:
001089 - EVAP Emission Control Sys: Incorrect Flow
P0441 - 002 - Lower Limit Exceeded - Intermittent - MIL ON
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 10100010
Fault Priority: 0
Fault Frequency: 28
Mileage: 5375 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2000.00.00
Time: 18:25:48
Freeze Frame:
RPM: 836 /min
Load: 25.9 %
Speed: 0.0 km/h
Temperature: 94.0°C
Temperature: 46.0°C
Absolute Pres.: 1000.0 mbar
Voltage: 13.843 V

Readiness: 0000 0000
ManY thanks.


----------



## chaos2984 (Nov 10, 2005)

*Re: 001089 - EVAP Emission Control Sys: Incorrect Flow (huan)*

thats a code for a small evap leak. I would say check ur gas cap clear the code and see if it comes back if not dont worry about it. If it does ur probabbly gonna have to take it in becasue this codes requires proper tools and a machine to test the evap system. To pressurize the system and find the leak.


----------



## dumpvalve (Jun 9, 2006)

*Re: 001089 - EVAP Emission Control Sys: Incorrect Flow (chaos2984)*

this is not a code for a small leak, please post what car it is and what motor is in it.
thanks 
most likely needs the screen pulled out of the n80 valve or needs n80 valve and charcol canister.


----------



## Theresias (Feb 11, 2004)

*Re: 001089 - EVAP Emission Control Sys: Incorrect Flow (dumpvalve)*

It's a 2.0TFSI in an MK5 Golf/Jetta - easy to see from the part number.
I updated our WIKI to cover the fault code in question, which could indeed be caused by a leaking system but usually this is more likely a valve related or some blocked pipes.
http://wiki.ross-tech.com/inde...01089


----------



## huan (Jul 18, 2003)

*Re: 001089 - EVAP Emission Control Sys: Incorrect Flow (Theresias)*

thanks dude, i will get it check for leak.


----------

